# MS390 v.s. MS391...slightly confused



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I have been doing quite abit of searching on this site as well as others and can't find a straight answer.

My local dealer still has a few MS 390's in stock, but can quickly get in a 391 if I want. The Ms390 is on sale for $499 and the 391 is $599. (Canadian pricing)

Aside from the price, what excatly is the difference between the two saws? I understand the 391 has improved fuel economy and is better for the environment....but I would rather drive a Dodge Ram then a Smart car...

Does the 390 run better? Or is it worth the extra $100 for the 391 and why?

Thanks so much for any information, and please don't suggest a pro saw...after much consideration I have decided on these two saws as I only cut firewood and some property clearing and maintenance.

Cheers,
KMS


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

The 391 is a completely new saw, nothing like the 390 it's replacing. The 391 has a stratofied engine, new AV, improved air filtration, better fuel economy..... The only thing similiar is the displacement.


----------



## kemo (Jul 20, 2010)

To my understanding, the MS 390's are being completely phased out for the MS 391. I'd bet on that being the main reason why the dealer would be so eager to get you the latest saw. I'd imagine the 391 being quite the improvement over the predecessor.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply's so far. I never knew there was so much of a difference between the two as far as engine and air filter etc. What kinda made me think the 390 was still better then the 391 was because there's so much negative info on here about the 391 (mostly from 361 guys) and it's pretty much all positive posts about the 390's...But not many posts about comparing the two.

So you think the 391 will definetly be a better buy? Or would I be stupid for getting the older 390?

Either will be better then my MS250...I have some pretty big stuff to cut!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I'd rather have a 391 than a 390. But for $600 you can buy a 361. A much better option IMHO. I wouldn't pay $600 for a saw unless it was pro grade.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 20, 2010)

kemo said:


> To my understanding, the MS 390's are being completely phased out for the MS 391. I'd bet on that being the main reason why the dealer would be so eager to get you the latest saw. I'd imagine the 391 being quite the improvement over the predecessor.



It also is even heavier - do you want pest or colera? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't forget about the Dolmar/Makita 6401. It can be bought for $499. For $599 you can get it with the BB kit and have 84cc. 6401, 7900BB. BTW, you CANNOT buy more saw new for that money.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 20, 2010)

For that much money you have a lot of other options, many of them better IMHO. With that said I hear the 391 is a fine saw with good power, but quite heavy for it's cc's.

My personal choice would be.

Dolmar/Makita-6400
Stihl-MS362
Husky-359/357

All of these saws are lighter, have similar power and have metal crank cases. The 6400 and 359 are also cheaper.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> For that much money you have a lot of other options, many of them better IMHO. With that said the I hear the 391 is a fine saw with good power, but quite heavy for it's cc's.
> 
> My personal choice would be.
> 
> ...



The Husky 359 is a great choice. It's a pro saw for all intents and purposes, nearly identical to the 357XP.


----------



## PB (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you guys not see the part about CANADIAN currency?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

PB said:


> Did you guys not see the part about CANADIAN currency?



I believe Bailyes will ship to Canada.


----------



## PB (Jul 20, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> So you think the 391 will definetly be a better buy? Or would I be stupid for getting the older 390?
> 
> Either will be better then my MS250...I have some pretty big stuff to cut!



Your on PEI, it can't be that big. 

It sounds like you have a shop in mind that you want to buy from. If the dealer is okay with the possibility of having a 391 on the shelf, ask him to order it so you can try them both out. He might not want to do that, understandably, but it would help with the choosing. You could always check another Stihl dealer for a 391. There should be 5 in your neighborhood they are like Starbucks, one on every corner.


----------



## PB (Jul 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I believe Bailyes will ship to Canada.



By the time you pay shipping and customs it will probably be over $600 and without local service.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I'd rather have a 391 than a 390. *But for $600 you can buy a 361. A much better option IMHO. * I wouldn't pay $600 for a saw unless it was pro grade.



I have been quoting you all day! Lol, but you're right again. Even if it costs you a few more bucks, please check out the 361. More power and less weight. Plus it is a pro saw. More the money you spend on a 390 or 391, the 361 is just a small step price-wise, and a bigger step in quality IMO.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 20, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> For that much money you have a lot of other options, many of them better IMHO. With that said I hear the 391 is a fine saw with good power, but quite heavy for it's cc's.
> 
> My personal choice would be.
> 
> ...



The 6400 actually weight the same as the 391 specs say - but I guess that doesn't prove much! 

All the saws you listed are better quality saws compared to the 391 - but none of them is a model I would want (unless the alternative was a 390 or 391)!


----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 20, 2010)

MS 390 all the way.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 20, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> MS 390 all the way.



The right answer is "none of them, anyway"! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 20, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> MS 390 all the way.



Propaganda at its best.


----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 20, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Propaganda at its best.



That's only 4 words, vandelay.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 20, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> That's only 4 words, vandelay.



Boo.


----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 20, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> manBoobs.



Don't forget to buy MS390


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 20, 2010)

See if your dealer has a used 310 for a couple hundred bux.

















Poge


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> See if your dealer has a used 310 for a couple hundred bux.



I have yet to see a MS 310...I don't think they are available in Canada...You always have more selection in the U.S.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> I have yet to see a MS 310...I don't think they are available in Canada...You always have more selection in the U.S.



I honestly would take a 310 over a 390 any day of the week.

I'm just not a 390 fan. They're just too bulky and heavy for me not oo cut any faster than they do. My 660 is prolly 3lbs heavier, but it don't bother me because it cuts fast.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I'd rather have a 391 than a 390. But for $600 you can buy a 361. A much better option IMHO. I wouldn't pay $600 for a saw unless it was pro grade.



Yea like someone said, these are Canadian prices. I got a quote for a 441 @ $830.46 plus taxes and the 361 was around $750 if I remember correctly. 
So that's why I am thinking hard on a MS 390. Things are fairly tight now as im about to go back to school in Sept. But once I have extra cash down the road, a 441 will definetly be in my collection!


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Don't forget about the Dolmar/Makita 6401. It can be bought for $499. For $599 you can get it with the BB kit and have 84cc. 6401, 7900BB. BTW, you CANNOT buy more saw new for that money.


The reason I like Stihl is the number or local dealers. The closest Dolmar Dealer is about 5 hours away. There are a few Husky dealers but I havn't priced anything yet. I just hate having different brands kicking around, i have a MS 250 and a FS45, so i figured I would stick with Stihl.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> Yea like someone said, these are Canadian prices. I got a quote for a 441 @ $830.46 plus taxes and the 361 was around $750 if I remember correctly.
> So that's why I am thinking hard on a MS 390. Things are fairly tight now as im about to go back to school in Sept. But once I have extra cash down the road, a 441 will definetly be in my collection!



I know how being hard up on cash is man. I just throwed my whole paycheck on a 361 this week. If there is anyway you could, I would definetly get a 361. If you can't though, the 390 would be ok. I would'nt mess with the 391 though, the 390 is heavy enough as it is. The 361 is definetly worth another 100 buck U.S..


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I know how being hard up on cash is man. I just throwed my whole paycheck on a 361 this week. If there is anyway you could, I would definetly get a 361. If you can't though, the 390 would be ok. I would'nt mess with the 391 though, the 390 is heavy enough as it is. The 361 is definetly worth another 100 buck U.S..


 Actually I just got an email about one of my ATV's I have for sale...If everything goes good with that sale....I think it might be a 361 for sure, the dealer has a few in stock here. But the 390 will the back up plan.

Thanks so much for the info Everyone...very helpful!!!


----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 20, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I honestly would take a 310 over a 390 any day of the week.
> 
> I'm just not a 390 fan. They're just too bulky and heavy for me not oo cut any faster than they do. My 660 is prolly 3lbs heavier, but it don't bother me because it cuts fast.



Oh my stars, so bulky and heavy. I'm looking at my stihl catalog right now. MS310 powerhead weight=13.0lbs. MS390 powerhead weight=13.0lbs. The dry cleaner called. Your capri pants are now skidmark free.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought the 290,310,390 were all the same size and weight 13lbs.even same stroke just a different size jug and piston... 

I would go for the dolmar first then the 390. imo the 391 is still too new and it is a pound heavier. you would get a whole lot more saw with the dolmar and bbkit then you would with the 390.. dont get me wrong I love stihl. I have a 361, 290 and a 7900 with the BB kit and I really like the 7900 best. and at the end of the day you will like the AV on the 7900/6400 better too. thats the main draw back to the 390. the power is there but so are the vibes.. The only problem I had with my dolmar was caused by me, it is really a solid saw and there are many places that will ship parts to you over night. I respect your concern with support and if you go with the stihl and a problem does occure you will have to wait for them to get parts and repair it and for a home owner that can be a week or more depending on the dealers work load. but between the 390 and 391. Ask yourself how long at a time will i be running the saw. no more then a day or two a week on average. I would deff. get the 390 more then that and you really need a pro saw not a 391 anyway.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> Oh my stars, so bulky and heavy. I'm looking at my stihl catalog right now. MS310 powerhead weight=13.0lbs. MS390 powerhead weight=13.0lbs. The dry cleaner called. Your capri pants are now skidmark free.



Lol, hey man, I throw this 660 around 10 hours a day some days. 

I don't like the fat arse it's got. The bulk and the weird balance of the 390, it just don't mesh with me. 

It just cramps my style hombre. 

I don't think any dry cleaner called you...have you been going thru my clothes.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

PB said:


> Your on PEI, it can't be that big.
> 
> It sounds like you have a shop in mind that you want to buy from. If the dealer is okay with the possibility of having a 391 on the shelf, ask him to order it so you can try them both out. He might not want to do that, understandably, but it would help with the choosing. You could always check another Stihl dealer for a 391. There should be 5 in your neighborhood they are like Starbucks, one on every corner.


haha yeah im out in the country but 30 mins east there are two dealers and 40 mins west there is another two Stihl dealers. Not so many Husky Dealers...one maybe two...and i think i know of one Jonsered dealer.
By the weay, there are some pretty big trees here still, I'll take some pics of some trees I have yet to cut.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 20, 2010)

-310 and 390 are the same saw, save a decomp and a few cc's.
-i would choose a 390 over a 391 bc it is lighter and the power is the same. fuel economy isn't that important to most of us. a 391 is supposedly smoother, but the vibes of a 390 aren't that bad for the homeowner user.
-i don't know about cananda, but 361's are generally about the same cost as a 391, are lighter, and have the same hp rating.
-i would choose a 6401/6400 (seriously, any shop can get parts for a saw and repair them) over a 390/391. having a local shop is most important for warranty work


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

woodchuck361 said:


> *I thought the 290,310,390 were all the same size and weight 13lbs.*even same stroke just a different size jug and piston...
> 
> I would go for the dolmar first then the 390. imo the 391 is still too new and it is a pound heavier. you would get a whole lot more saw with the dolmar and bbkit then you would with the 390.. dont get me wrong I love stihl. I have a 361, 290 and a 7900 with the BB kit and I really like the 7900 best. and at the end of the day you will like the AV on the 7900/6400 better too. thats the main draw back to the 390. the power is there but so are the vibes.. The only problem I had with my dolmar was caused by me, it is really a solid saw and there are many places that will ship parts to you over night. I respect your concern with support and if you go with the stihl and a problem does occure you will have to wait for them to get parts and repair it and for a home owner that can be a week or more depending on the dealers work load. but between the 390 and 391. Ask yourself how long at a time will i be running the saw. no more then a day or two a week on average. I would deff. get the 390 more then that and you really need a pro saw not a 391 anyway.



You thought right. Lol, I was trying to explain my disgust in the 390, by saying I would rather run the same saw with less power (310).

Guess I should have put a smi9ley beside it. I bet y'all think I'm a tard.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 20, 2010)

its all good!


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 20, 2010)

If it were 390 vs 391 with no other choices at the same price it would 391 all day. The strato saws in general have a lot more torque and a better overall power band than the conventional 2 strokes they replace. The fact that the 390 is $100 cheaper makes it kind of a wash for me. I have honestly never run either of these saws, though I have have run the 310 and 290 and they are nice little saws.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

woodchuck361 said:


> its all good!





I still hate the 390's though.

I don't know what it is. Just don't fit right.

My GF's dad has one. But he a an older 036 too. I do like that old 036 and I'm gonna try to talk him out of it one day. Heck, he never uses either one of them. They look like new ones.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd get the 390. I have one and it works wonders. I just used it today. It pulls a 28" bar most of the time these days and has no trouble with it. It pulls the 28" just as easy as it pulled the 20" before the muff mod. It sounds and feels good. It might not be the lightest but it RUNS. It will cut whatever I ask it to and ask for more. Get the 390 and then if you get more money you can get a 440/660. The 390 will do all you need it to......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Adam_MA (Jul 21, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> Actually I just got an email about one of my ATV's I have for sale...If everything goes good with that sale....I think it might be a 361 for sure, the dealer has a few in stock here. But the 390 will the back up plan.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info Everyone...very helpful!!!



This sounds like a solid plan. I can't speak for the 391 other than I have handled it in the store. I own a 390, and it has done everything I have asked of it, including pulling a 28" full skip B/C in hardwood. Though not as fast as I would have liked, it's not designed for a B/C that big, but on occasion that it was needed, it did OK for me. If you have a lot of large wood, you might consider upgrading in the future, but for a general firewood/homeowner saw it will do the job. Mine feels most at home with a 20" B/C on it, it balances just right for me.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 21, 2010)

nmurph said:


> -310 and 390 are the same saw, save a decomp and a few cc's.



And maybe a coupla hundred bux if the OP can find a nice used 310. Then he can run it senseless till it blows up and put a 390 top end on it. Voila!

BTW, I have a 310 and a 390. Bought the 310 new for just under $400 and the 390 used (like new) for $275. Don't ask why I have both.

Instead, just

Poge


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 21, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> And maybe a coupla hundred bux if the OP can find a nice used 310. Then he can run it senseless till it blows up and put a 390 top end on it. Voila!
> 
> BTW, I have a 310 and a 390. Bought the 310 new for just under $400 and the 390 used (like new) for $275. Don't ask why I have both.
> 
> ...


again, I really don't think the the 310 or 311 exsist in Canada. You lucky SOB's south of the border have a better selection of saws.

But I was at the dealer today and the Wood Pro Sale just started. I could get a 362 for $749.95 with a case extra chain and hat. Remember these are Canadain prices so its actually a pretty good price. I know everyone one on here suggested the 361 but it's not on sale.

Basically its the 361 for reg $750 or 362 with a case on sale $750...any input?

Thanks!


----------



## nmurph (Jul 21, 2010)

you gain slightly better fuel economy, less vibes (not that there is a problem with the 361), a broader powerband and .2hp more at the expense of a pound of weight. i would probably go for the 361, but either will serve you nicely.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 21, 2010)

I actually like the powerband of the 361 a little better. I honestly felt the 362 did'nt quite have what the 361 had. It really felt about the same power-wise, but it is supposed to have that .2 hp extra. 

I think the 361 would be easier to mod maybe. I just like the balance of it a little better too. The anti-vibe system of the 362 is spot on though.

If they are both the same price, it would be a tough call for me. But i think I still take the 361.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 22, 2010)

362 all day every day if they are the same price. The added weight is nothing in the woods compared to all the advantages of the new technology and extra power. There have been a number of threads comparing the 361 and 362.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 22, 2010)

The 361 would be easier to port compared to the 390.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

The 361 is FAR easier to work on. It responds better to porting as well. They're both great saws, with the 362 having a slight edge over the 361 stock.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 22, 2010)

The MS391, is a much better design than the old 290/310/390 series saws. 
The 391's power is much greater than expected, the old 390 has about as much just as a worn out 361, but the 391 is much closer to the 441 than anyone will believe. I've sold a couple 391's with 24" bars and wouldn't hesitate to run one myself cutting firewood. 

I'd love to run a MS391 vs. a Husky 460 just to see how well the homeowner saws stack up.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> ..the 391 is much closer to the 441 than anyone will believe.



That would imply it's stronger than the 362 then.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> That would imply it's stronger than the 362 then.



It does have 5 more cc's than the 362, I'm just saying the 391's I've run at the shop surprised the hell out of me, they carried 24" bars much better than the old 390's did. I'm just saying I'd like to see how well a MS391 520$ 65cc saw runs against a MS441 850$ 70cc saw. To see if for the 441 is giving you 300$ worth of something extra.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> It does have 5 more cc's than the 362, I'm just saying the 391's I've run at the shop surprised the hell out of me, they carried 24" bars much better than the old 390's did.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2010)

this was a couple pages back but i just thought I'd mention that Bailey's does ship to Canada and also that they ship from a Canadian location so you do not have to pay duty and gst. I have even returned something and sent it to their Canadian address. Very slick setup and makes it great for us Canucks


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 22, 2010)

I might go in and try one out just to see....


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Don't forget about the Dolmar/Makita 6401. It can be bought for $499. For $599 you can get it with the BB kit and have 84cc. 6401, 7900BB. BTW, you CANNOT buy more saw new for that money.



I don't see any Stihl's on Bailey's but I understand Stihl only sells their products face to face. But I don't see any Dolmar's on there? They have the Makita version but I prefer Dolmar...Simply because I'm a Dewalt man and HATE their green power tools! haha


----------



## nmurph (Jul 27, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> They have the Makita version but I prefer Dolmar...Simply because I'm a Dewalt man and HATE their green power tools! haha



get over it.....they all feel the same when you close your eyes!!!!


----------

